# knitting/crocheting get together Belleville, Illinois/St Louis area?



## alpacapatty (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm from Belleville, Illinois? Maybe we can plan a knitting/crocheting get together with others in this area? St. Louis area too?


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

That sounds like fun! I live in Imperial, MO, just south of St. Louis so Belleville isn't too far.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Sure, I'm up for it. I work full time M-F so it would have to be on a Saturday, if possible, for me.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

It would have to be a weekend for me too - teacher.


----------



## djn19533 (Sep 18, 2011)

I live in Maryville, IL. About 1/2 hour north of Belleville between Hwy 157 and 159.


----------



## alpacapatty (Feb 6, 2011)

I attended Our Lord's Lutheran Church in Maryville for awhile. Did you know they have a prayer shawl ministry?


----------



## djn19533 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow! That's my church. We have a prayer shawl ministry that meets the 2nd & 4th Thursdays at the church from 7:00 to 9:00 if you are interested.


----------



## Wynne1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in St. Louis - would be interested - let me know where and when??


----------



## djn19533 (Sep 18, 2011)

See also:
The Greater St. Louis Knitters Guild

Meeting time and location: 2nd or 4th Saturday (varies), 2:00pm-4:00pm, St. Louis County Public Library Headquarters on Lindberg Blvd. See calendar for details. 
Contact: www.stlouisknittersguild.com

Crochet Guild of America, Saint Louis Chapter

Meeting time and location: 2nd Sunday, 2:00pm-4:00pm, Borders Bookstore at Olive and Ballas
Contact: Jill, [email protected]

The Weavers Guild of Saint Louis

Meeting time and location: 4th Tuesday, 9:30am, Brentwood Community Center ? 4th Tuesday, 6:03pm, The Weaving Dept at the Myer House
Contact: www.weaversguildstl.org/

Stitch n Bitch - Saint Louis

Meeting time and location: varies
Contact: groups.yahoo.com/group/SNBstl  stitchnbitch.org/snb_groups.htm


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

There's also one at the Panera bread place in O'Fallon. Meets almost every day.


----------



## alpacapatty (Feb 6, 2011)

O'Fallon (Shiloh), Illinois? What time?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

alpacapatty said:


> O'Fallon (Shiloh), Illinois? What time?


I'll check with my granddaughter and let you know.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

alpacapatty said:


> O'Fallon (Shiloh), Illinois? What time?


That's the one. Wednesday mornings starting at 8am and lasting until whenever.


----------



## charm62203 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been looking for a crochet guild in or near Belleville, IL. I look forward to meeting some of you all soon


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Some of the 'knitters' at the Panera bread I listed above were crocheting. I think as long as you bring string of some kind you'll be more than welcome.


----------



## abarth (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anyone meet on the weekends or on Fridays in the Belleville area? I would like to learn to knit and I have a few friends who like to learn as well.


----------

